# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Статистика VirusDetector  >  Отчет CyberHelper - статистика сервиса VirusDetector за период 14.03.2021 - 21.03.2021

## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено карантинов: *12*, суммарный объем: *512* мб Извлечено файлов: *256*, суммарный объем: *1105* мб Признаны легитимными: *129* Признаны опасными или потенциально-опасными: *3*, в частности:
 c:\users\staff\appdata\local\programs\nicehash miner\app_3.0.5.6\app_nhm.exe - not-a-virus:HEUR:RiskTool.MSIL.Miner.gen, карантин D094F0BADDA9378D5577514055910F6B c:\users\staff\appdata\local\programs\nicehash miner\nicehashminer.exe - not-a-virus:UDS:RiskTool.MSIL.Miner.a, карантин D094F0BADDA9378D5577514055910F6B c:\users\staff\appdata\local\programs\nicehash miner\miner_plugins\f683f550-94eb-11ea-a64d-17be303ea466\bins\15.10\nbminer_win\nbminer.exe - not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win64.Miner.avr, карантин D094F0BADDA9378D5577514055910F6B Новые разновидности вредоносных программ, обнаруженные CyberHelper: *1*, в частности:
 c:\users\staff\appdata\local\programs\nicehash miner\app_3.0.5.6\app_nhm.exe - not-a-virus:HEUR:RiskTool.MSIL.Miner.gen, карантин D094F0BADDA9378D5577514055910F6B Ожидают классификации: *124*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

